# Westinghouse, old spoon, little iron...



## ann_digs (Apr 25, 2019)

Sharing some of my recent finds over the past week. Westinghouse 55A radio plate, this would have been on the front of the radio, 1920's. I love this! I can imagine the family sitting all around the radio and listening to broadcasts and old time music. 1800's silver nickel spoon, was about 8 inches down. A tiny clothes iron! I think this was a toy, because I found it with a broken porcelain doll head. Pottery shards, leather, coal oil lamp pieces, and clock or pocket watch parts? I love time travel, by digging up relics and artifacts


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 25, 2019)

I really like the tiny iron!  Those gears are to a little desktop clock, the rectangular thing on the left of your last photograph is where they would have been attached to.  Very common find at old homesites.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 25, 2019)

Cool stuff... keep on digging!


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes! that tiny iron is sweet, I love it. I was wondering what that rectangular piece was for, thank you!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2019)

The tiny iron is killer.  Love the Westinghouse plate.  Good digs!


----------



## BF109 (May 1, 2019)

That Westinghouse plate is way cool!


----------



## Huntindog (May 1, 2019)

That's some great artifacts you've found.
Your tiny iron was for collars, cuffs and pleats.
And a rear find for sad irons.

Ps:
This is all based off the size which looks to be in the 3" range.
Doll house sad irons were much smaller.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 2, 2019)

This is what that circa 1925 battery operated Westinghouse radio would have looked like:


----------



## ann_digs (May 3, 2019)

It is about 3", and it's a sad iron? I didn't know that they were made that small for actual use, or that they are rare. Thank you for the info!


----------



## ann_digs (May 3, 2019)

What a cool looking radio! And battery operated! Thank you for the photo. I bet it sounded amazing, so old fashioned.


----------



## timofthree (May 3, 2019)

I always enjoy finding pieces of china and pottery. Those are awesome!


----------



## ann_digs (May 3, 2019)

I do as well, I have some very pretty china and pottery shards. Thank you!


----------

